# 2e HBA gives APEI Corrected PCIe Error



## Jelle & Arie (Nov 28, 2021)

Placed a second HBA(Host Bus Adapter) in a free PCI-e slot. It is a LSI-sas9305-24i. Same as the first one.
Connected 8 disks for now on to it. ZFS file system.
Everything seems to work.
But after that second HBA hardware install lots of what looks like
kernel messages coming through in the console.
Normal shell operations are a pain in the bu..
Temporary 'spanning, (how do you call this)' in to another shell/console with ALT F2

Is there a way to solve this issue?

Hardware: main board: Asus Pro-WS-WRX80E-SAGE-SE-WIFI
PCI card: LSI-sas9305-24i (Broadcom for now)

FreeBSD 12.2

Flags: 0x1
APEI ??? Error 16810004-0000-0000-54e9-95d9c1bb0f43:
Error Data:
00 00
Flags: 0x35
FRU Id: 01000300-00d0-0000-0000-000000000000
APEI Corrected PCIe Error:
Flags: 0x1

me@home4now:~ # dmesg | less 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
rows and rows of zero's :...skipping...


----------

